# B.Zimmerman & Mrs



## treeguyfred (May 17, 2020)

B. Zimmerman New Brunswick, New Jersey 6 1/2" applied and well tooled lip hutch. And his successor (his wife) Mrs. B. Zimmerman 7" SCA tooled lip hutch.






I guess it's obvious that there's a 9" blob version right in the middle...I forgot to mention that in the original text yesterday. (slapping myself in the forehead)


----------

